# Mr. President - Judith Hildebrandt & Daniela Haak - Die Harald Schmidt Show



## kalle04 (15 Feb. 2013)

*Mr. President - Judith Hildebrandt & Daniela Haak - Die Harald Schmidt Show*



 

 




 

 





 

265 MB - mpg - 544 x 576 - 09:41 min

DepositFiles​


----------



## Death Row (15 Feb. 2013)

Hollalaaaa :drip:


----------



## didi33 (15 Feb. 2013)

Singen können sie nicht, aber optisch machen sie etwas hher.Danke.


----------



## remz (15 Feb. 2013)

:thx::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (15 Feb. 2013)

:thx: schön


----------



## gaddaf (15 Feb. 2013)

:thx:  Schön!


----------



## fredclever (15 Feb. 2013)

Das waren noch Zeiten danke schön dafür.


----------



## karlowl (16 Feb. 2013)

Sehr schön - vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## romanderl (16 Feb. 2013)

schöne Frauen!


----------



## Storm_Animal (16 Feb. 2013)

Der Klassiker aber immer gern gesehen ;-)


----------



## Barney Gumble (16 Feb. 2013)

Hammer!

Vielen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## Blaster (16 Feb. 2013)

ja die gute alte zeit danke


----------



## bayer (17 Feb. 2013)

hallo
ist es möglich, den downloadlink auch über fastshar, radpidshar oder einer anderen plattform anzubieten?
wäre toll.


----------



## pluto1904 (17 Feb. 2013)

In der Zeit zeigten sie wenigstens noch komplett nackt. Ist heute ja leider die absolute Ausnahme...


----------



## rockhound04 (17 Feb. 2013)

Sollte man als dresscode für talkshows vorsehen ;-)


----------



## Toadie (24 Feb. 2013)

fredclever schrieb:


> Das waren noch Zeiten danke schön dafür.



so siehts aus, lang isses her


----------



## Nordax (24 Feb. 2013)

Ser schön.


----------



## grossersport80 (27 Feb. 2013)

Put me up, put me down
Put my feedback on the ground
Put me up, take my heart
And make me happy
(Mr President "Coco Jambo")


----------



## Punisher (27 Feb. 2013)

geil geil geil


----------



## Voyeurfriend (23 Okt. 2013)

He, he. Ganz schön keck. Bravo!


----------



## schaka (15 März 2014)

alt aber einfach geil


----------



## Bowes (20 Sep. 2014)

*Tolle Frau Vielen Dank für das Video.*


----------



## StunningSteve (16 Sep. 2018)

War früher so verliebt in die beiden Ladys


----------

